# Clé WEP et clé WPA



## Laboub (22 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis en train d'installer l'ordinateur de quelqu'un qui s'y connaît encore moins que moi, ce qui est peu dire. Voilà, cette personne a un ancien iMac (tour blanc) connecté sans fil à sa livebox et tout marche bien. Mais elle a aussi acheté un macbook récemment et la connection ne marche pas. L'ordinateur la reconnaît bien, mais demande un mot de passe, normal jusque là, sauf qu'en entrant la "clé de sécurité Wifi", c'est-à-dire la clé WEP si je ne me trompe pas, eh bien l'ordi la refuse en demandant une clé WPA ! Je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire. Merci de bien vouloir prendre en compte dans vos réponses (merci d'avance) que je ne suis pas à l'aise avec l'informatique et que beaucoup de mots sont pour moi ésotériques ! 
Merci et belle journée.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (22 Juillet 2010)

Avant d'examiner ton problème je vais t'expliquer un peu la différence entre wep et wpa :

Donc le wep, c'est assigné automatiquement sur toutes les box, seulement y'as un petit soucis avec : N'importe qui ou presque (il existe des os linux et des programmes entièrement dédié à ça) peut cracker le mot de passe, ça prend entre 10 et 20 min grand max. Je ne sais pas si tu suis l'actualité informatique, mais avec la loi hadopi, si la personne qui tu dépanne se fais cracker son mot de passe et qu'un "pirate" se connecte sur le réseau, qu'il  télécharge des fichiers "illégaux" (films etc) c'est la personne qui est responsable de la non sécurisation de sa connexion ( les fournisseur d'accès internet commencent à vendre des softs de sécurisation qui sont des véritable arnaques et ils sont tout sauf efficaces). Et après il peut se faire trainer en justice.

ca c'est la théorie, dans la pratique la loi est tellement bancale qu'un ptit passage dans les tribunaux européen et tu fais sauter "l'amende"....

Mais autant prendre de bon reflexe, surtout qu'un piratage de connexion peut aller bien plus loin que ça : sniffage etc (en gros il recupère tout ce qui transite sur le réseau, donc il ne faut pas négliger ces failles là, c'est possible de se faire piquer ses mot de passe des site web)

Le WPA est par contre bien plus sécurisé, et c'est très très très très difficile d'en cracker un. (ça peut prendre une semaine comme 30 ans)

Donc je te conseil d'aller dans l'administration de la box et met le wpa comme type de chiffrage
Choisi un mot de passe de ce style "ch4ton@35". il faut surtout penser a a voir un mot de passe d'environ 8 caractères avec au moins une majuscule, un chiffre et un caractère du style "@" "~"



il faut mieux prévenir que guérir.


----------



## Laboub (22 Juillet 2010)

Merci de ces précisions. Mais comment fait-on pour aller dans l'administration de la livebox ?


----------



## Laboub (22 Juillet 2010)

Je suis dans l'administration de la livebox, dans "périphériques associés". j'aimerais ajouter l'adresse physique du 3e mac, mais il n'est proposé que d'en supprimer ! C'est quand même pas limité à deux ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (23 Juillet 2010)

Il faut appuyer sur le bouton de synchronisation de la box hein....Bon sur ce je vais te laisser te débrouiller, car à partir de maintenant tout ce que je t'ai dis de faire, tu peux t'aider du manuel de ta box, et tout est dispo sur google.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2010)

Laboub a dit:


> Je suis dans l'administration de la livebox, dans "périphériques associés". j'aimerais ajouter l'adresse physique du 3e mac, mais il n'est proposé que d'en supprimer ! C'est quand même pas limité à deux ?



Bonjour,

Il faut aller dans les paramètres réseaux sans-fil de l'interface d'administration de le Livebox (http://192.168.1.1/).




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Dans le tableau tu cliques sur l'icône de la ligne "Nouvelle adresse MAC" (1). Tu entres l'adresse MAC (adresse wi-fi) du Mac que tu veux ajouter et tu valides.

Dans ces mêmes paramètres, tu peux choisir WEP ou WPA (2) et configurer le WPA(3), avec une clé que tu auras créé toi-même (en mélangeant des majuscules, des minuscules et des chiffres).


----------



## Tuncurry (23 Juillet 2010)

Laboub a dit:


> ...ancien iMac (tour blanc) connecté sans fil à sa livebox et tout marche bien. Mais elle a aussi acheté un macbook récemment et la connection ne marche pas. L'ordinateur la reconnaît bien, mais demande un mot de passe, normal jusque là, sauf qu'en entrant la "clé de sécurité Wifi", c'est-à-dire la clé WEP si je ne me trompe pas, eh bien l'ordi la refuse en demandant une clé WPA ! J



Bonjour, 

Il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'un nouvel ordi n'accepte pas une clé Wep, la compatibilité étant descendante. En revanche, il faut se méfier avec les vieux équipements wifi car ceux ci peuvent n'accepter qu'un signal en B voire en  G et du Wep (pas de WPA ou WPA2  etc.)
Donc en cas de réseau hétéroclite, il faut se contenter parfois de clé Wep ou alors investir dans une clé wifi pour le matériel trop ancien.

Dans le cas présent, je me demande juste si ce n'est pas effectivement un problème d'accès. Il faut appuyer sur le bouton 1 sur la face arriere de la box pour permettre l'association des équipements (ou bouton noir sous la box si box inventel)
Normalement, avec le mot de passe, ca fonctionne.


----------



## Laboub (23 Juillet 2010)

Merci à tous. Ayé !!! Ca marche ))
Bon, malgré tout, je ne suis jamais parvenu à ajouter un nouveau périphérique : en allant partout où il était possible d'aller, rien de semblable à l'image de iDuck... En l'occurrence, c'est pas grave puisque maintenant ça marche, mais je m'interroge quand même.
Bon, c'est pas grave. Grand merci à tous ceux qui sont passés donner un coup de main.
Belle journée.


----------

